# Lian-Li PC-K62+240 RAD



## Midnite8 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm going water cooling and I want all my gear inside the case, I hate the look of rads outside. Is it possible to mount a 240 RAD inside the top of my case?


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 3, 2010)

I remember that being a feature, yes.


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm really glad I saw this thread.  I have a PC-K62 and I'm going to be doing a custom waterloop soon.  I already have my waterblock (D'Tek Fuzion V2).

I know you can definitely fit a 120MM radiator on the back.  This is the radiator that I planned on getting - http://www.petrastechshop.com/swmcqposeraw.html

If I do find out that you can fit a 240MM radiator in the top of this case where the two 140MM Lian-Li fans are at, then I'd definitely go that route instead of the 120MM radiator mounted on the back.

There are perforated holes in the back that will allow 1/2'' tubing to make its way through.  I've heard of people cutting out the rubber grommet thinger to allow tubing to fit better.  Also, after removing the rubber grommet the edges are not sharp.

Keep us informed if you do put a 240MM radiator in your PC-K62.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 3, 2010)

I talked to a guy on OCN that did the 240m on top and it works very well, which is why I am doing it too. The rad will be on top of the case and you can cover it with the plastic cover. I am using a Koolance Radiator:http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_673&products_id=27106
30mm is basically the max that can fit under the cover. As far as I know the only 140mm rads that will fit are the one I used and the Magicool 280.

You have to open up the holes in the top panel because the rad fittings are wider than the existing holes. Had to file a little bit of the fan housing to clear the 8 pin power connector for the cpu, but that will be mobo dependent.


----------

